# Leveln ab 25 aufwärts



## Perdoth (27. September 2009)

Huhu Leute
wolle mal wissen an die die schon über 25 sind wie schnell ihr am Leveln seit und womit, bin grade 24 geworden und habe echt fast keine Quests mehr und habe gehört ab 25 soll es fast garkeine mehr geben. Trotzdem seh ich leute schon mit Level über 30 wie habt ihr das gemacht , den ganzen tag mobs im Abyss gekloppt mit nen paar leuten oder allein? 
mfg Perdoth


----------



## Düstermond (27. September 2009)

- Erst eine ausgewogene Gruppe suchen.
- Dann einen geeigneten Platz finden (Ein Elite-Gebiet zB.)
- Grinden, Grinden, Grinden


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Ja Grinden ist sehr effektiv, kannst damit ab lvl 25 schneller leveln als durch Quests.


----------



## Oceanus (27. September 2009)

> Ja Grinden ist sehr effektiv, kannst damit ab lvl 25 schneller leveln als durch Quests.



Jo aber vor Allem ist es _super_ spannend.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (27. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> - Erst eine ausgewogene Gruppe suchen.
> - Dann einen geeigneten Platz finden (Ein Elite-Gebiet zB.)
> - Grinden, Grinden, Grinden




Sehr Schade um das spiel, war schon kurz davor es mir zu kaufen...


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Es gibt auch genug Qeusts, ab 25 im Abyss die Instanz, die gibt alleine schonmal fast ein Level, dann im Abysss Qeusts, in Elnen gibt es glaub 3 oder 4 Außenposten mit Qeusts bis 31, ab 26/27 geht die Hauptqeustreihe mit einer Gruppe wieder weiter und vieles mehr. Berufeqeusts nicht zu vergessen.

Wer grinen will, kann es, wer es nicht will, muss es nicht, wobei ich ehrlich bin und sage, das grinden je nach Klasse und Ort, schneller geht.


----------



## Oceanus (27. September 2009)

Ja Quests gibt es, fakt ist aber, dass diese max. 30% des Levels ausmachen, ab lvl ~23


----------



## Lucióz (27. September 2009)

Hier nochmal, weil die meisten es nicht kennen, ein Post aus von Aionsource.com bezüglich leveln in Aion:

Aionsource Leveln


----------



## Perdoth (27. September 2009)

Die erste Abyss Instanz gibt fast ein Level mit den dazugehörigen Quests? Kann man da so oft rein wie man will?


----------



## Norjena (27. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Die erste Abyss Instanz gibt fast ein Level mit den dazugehörigen Quests? Kann man da so oft rein wie man will?



Nein, die hat glaub 16 Stunden ID.


----------



## Squizzel (28. September 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde: man muss nicht grinden, wenn man nicht will.

Grinden macht in diesem Spiel jedoch eine Menge Spaß. Ich kille Mobs immer wieder, einfach nur so aus Spaß, ich nehme echt jeden Gegner mit.

Aion ist sehr Gruppenlastig. Gerade der große Batzen der WoW-Com ist es einfach nicht mehr gewohnt von Anfang an auf Gruppen angewiesen zu sein (ich gehöre im übrigen auch dazu). Wenn man sich im Kopf jedoch darauf einstellt Leute anzusprechen ob man nicht gemeinsam leveln will und bereit ist sich größeren Gruppen anzuschließen, dann geht es spührbar schneller.


----------



## Sin (28. September 2009)

Kann mich nicht beschweren was quests angeht: 30/30 Quests im Questlog und noch nichtmal alles angenommen was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Kyragan (28. September 2009)

Ich spiel auf Asmodierseiten und bin vor kurzem 25 geworden.
24 ->25 hab ich komplett gegrindet, muss aber dazusagen dass ich das nicht aus Questmangel getan habe. Quests hatte ich mehr als genug.
Jetz hab ich immer noch nen Haufen Quests in Morheim offen, hab im Abyss so viele Quests dass ich bald den Überblick verlier und könnte immer noch bequem irgendwo grinden wenn ich wöllte.
Wer gern grindet dem kann ich die Elitegebiete nur empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasmela (28. September 2009)

wir sind auf elyos seite lvln zu 2t und uns gehn die quests nicht aus und wenn wir lvl up haben kommt immer wieder eine handvoll dazu plus folge .... sind im mom 24


----------



## Heldentod1 (28. September 2009)

Du suchst dir einen kleriker einen kantor als tank und einen zum sleepen.

Dann machste die erste ini und du kriegst ein ganzel lvl up oder noch mehr


Es ist wohl nich so leicht wie mit 6 mann was ja logisch ist aber doppelte ep mann kann auch wenn zu schwer ist 4 mann aber mehr würd ich nich empfehlen


----------



## Skyler93 (28. September 2009)

Erst mögte ich auch nicht grinden sondern nur questen doch dropp 1 Legendäres teil schwuppdiwubb was war questen?? xD
absofort wird nur noch gegrindet gegrindet gegrindet eliten pack ich ja mit meiner trupp leicht


----------



## Niburu (28. September 2009)

Also von 24-25 ist es etwas dünn mit Quest's und es zieht sich auch (woebi ich die Wiederholbaren Quests jetzt nicht zu Quests zähle). aber ab 25 wirst du dann Erschlagen und das hält zumindest bis 30 an (weiter ist noch keiner bei uns). Allerdings macht zumindest mir in dem Game Grinden bis zu einem gewissen Grad Spaß da man sich über seltene gegenstände freuen kann die man dem Crafter dann geben kann der schöne Rüstungen/waffen draus baut, was extrem wichtig in einem PVP Spiel ist


----------



## Misuma (28. September 2009)

in morheim gibs doch so sau viel quests und im abyss auch.... questet ihr alle allianzen das ihr keine ep bekommt?


----------



## Aldaria (28. September 2009)

Ich weis nicht wo ihr QUestet, ich musste schon ein haufen Quest abbrechen, um Plazt im Questlog zu schaffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (28. September 2009)

Ab lvl25 bis lvl28 sollte man so oft wie möglich im Abyss die Gruppen Instanz machen. Die XP der Mobs ist abartig. Quests selber mache ich eigentlich nur noch wenn es genug XP dafür gibt und sie schnell zu erledigen sind oder wenn man dazu Mobs hauen muss und die Laufwege kurz sind. Aber 30.000 - 50.000 XP Quests bei denen man tausende Mobs killen muss die selber kaum XP bringen für rare body loots lösche ich eigentlich sofort. Grinden ist da zwar stupide aber insgesamt schneller. Z.B. ab 25 die o.g Instanz.


----------



## teroa (28. September 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Huhu Leute
> wolle mal wissen an die die schon über 25 sind wie schnell ihr am Leveln seit und womit, bin grade 24 geworden und habe echt fast keine Quests mehr und habe gehört ab 25 soll es fast garkeine mehr geben. Trotzdem seh ich leute schon mit Level über 30 wie habt ihr das gemacht , den ganzen tag mobs im Abyss gekloppt mit nen paar leuten oder allein?
> mfg Perdoth




du darfst das machen wofür asiagrinder bekannt sind 


GRINDEN......


----------



## Magmion (28. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> du darfst das machen wofür asiagrinder bekannt sind
> 
> 
> GRINDEN......







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasmela (28. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> du darfst das machen wofür asiagrinder bekannt sind
> 
> 
> GRINDEN......





meine fresse du hast wohl nicht die berichte gelesen oder? in asien muss man grinden und in den EU markt haben die mehr questst gemacht.
ihr habt wohl ein neues wort asiagrinder! 

alle spiele sind grinde spiele selbst in wow kann man gut grinden und ist das jetzt ein franzosengrinder????


ich selber spiel seit der preodere aion und hab keine probs mit quest und musste nie grinden selbst zu 2t und zu 3t vom questen her nicht.


----------



## ei8th (28. September 2009)

Ich poste mal hier, was ich auch in dem anderen Grind-Thread gepostet hab.


Disclaimer: Dies ist KEIN WoW-Flame-Post, sondern eine kritische Analyse der Situation.

Es gibt momentan einfach 2 unterschiedliche Arten von MMO Spielern.

Generation 1, die mit post-launch WoW aufgewachsen sind. Quests so weit das Auge reicht, Level bekommt man nachgeworfen, und selbst der Grind (z.B. Fraktionen, Daily Quests) ist so geschickt verpackt, dass er nicht als solcher wahrgenommen wird.

Und Generation 2, die schon vor WoW MMOs gespielt hat, oder über ein ganz anderes MMO zu Aion kam. Die sinds gewohnt, dass nicht alles perfekt, einfach und auf dem Silbertablett angereicht wird. Diese Generation erinnert sich noch an Spiele, in denen es, bis auf eine Hand voll, keine Quests gab.

Natürlich muss man mit der Zeit gehen, und es ist auch keine Möglichkeit, heutzutage in einem MMO keinen Quest-Content anzubieten (insbesondere im Westen, und selbst im Osten), aber die komplett-Verweichlichung, die mit WoW eingeführt wurde, schadet allen anderen Spielen, die aus Kosten- und Zeitgründen einfach nicht dieselbe Menge an Content in Ihr Spiel integrieren können.

Zu vergleichen wäre das wirklich mit einem verwöhnten Kind. Wenn man als Einzelking aufwächst und ständig verhätschelt wird, jeden Tag Süßigkeiten, das Essen wird serviert, Taschengeld gibts so viel man braucht, und dem Kind auch sonst jeder Wunsch von den Augen abgelesen. Da ist jetzt schon Stress vorprogrammiert, wenn dieses Kind dann beispielsweise von einer bürgerlichen Familie adoptiert würde, wo es auf einmal beim Abwasch und Kochen helfen muss, es aus Kostengründen nur einmal die Woche Süßigkeiten gibt, und auch das Taschengeld auf einmal begrenzt ist.

Und anders ist es bei MMOs auch nicht. Die "verwöhnten" WoW-Spieler, die es eben nicht anders kennen, finden es natürlich schrecklich und gar unvorstellbar, dass man nicht die gensamte Levelkurve innerhalb von 4 Wochen mit ausschließlich Quests hinter sich bringen kann, während das für Leute dies anders gewohnt sind natürlich einfacher ist sich hier einzufinden.

Fazit ist also, ganz nach dem Fisherman's Friend Werbespruch: Aion. Ist es zu hart, bist du zu schwach.


----------



## Yasmela (28. September 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Generation 1, die mit post-launch WoW aufgewachsen sind. Quests so weit das Auge reicht, Level bekommt man nachgeworfen, und selbst der Grind (z.B. Fraktionen, Daily Quests) ist so geschickt verpackt, dass er nicht als solcher wahrgenommen wird.
> 
> Und Generation 2, die schon vor WoW MMOs gespielt hat, oder über ein ganz anderes MMO zu Aion kam. Die sinds gewohnt, dass nicht alles perfekt, einfach und auf dem Silbertablett angereicht wird. Diese Generation erinnert sich noch an Spiele, in denen es, bis auf eine Hand voll, keine Quests gab.





geneu danke die die sich beschweren sind genaration 1

ich zähle mich zu 2 und denke das die erst schauen müssen ob die q für den EU markt langen und dann noch q nachschieben


----------



## Pringel (28. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt...ich finde mehr als genug Quests in den Gebieten!!!! Hab bis jetzt nur für q mobs gegrindet und habe keine Probleme! Also wer hier sagt das sei ein ein reines Grinder Spiel der hat einfach mal keinen Plan...


mfg


----------



## Skyler93 (28. September 2009)

Pringel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt...ich finde mehr als genug Quests in den Gebieten!!!! Hab bis jetzt nur für q mobs gegrindet und habe keine Probleme! Also wer hier sagt das sei ein ein reines Grinder Spiel der hat einfach mal keinen Plan...
> 
> 
> mfg



Ich denke die meisten die solche schwache Argumente wie "Musst nur grinden keine Qs" oder so von sich geben sind einfach nur WoW Fanboys und wollen nicht das wir Aion spielen-.-
Ich verstehe nichtmal warum die sich bedroht fühlen, WoW wird schon leben bleiben, da kann jeder sagen was er will aber Aion schafft WoW Einfach nicht, da WoW zuviele Treue Kunden hat.
Naja ich finde Aion besser, aber ist halt einfach ein anderes Spiel, wers nicht mag soll klappe haltn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde auch mehr als genug quests in den Gebieten trotzdem, Grinde ich elitemobs, macht mehr fun weil die richtig hard sind als Mage


----------



## Stancer (28. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> du darfst das machen wofür asiagrinder bekannt sind
> 
> 
> GRINDEN......



Troll dich, hast du Aion überhaupt mal gespielt  ?

Ab Level 25 kann man in den Abyss, d.h. PvP
Ausserdem gibts dann dort die erste Instanz und die gibt massig EP.

Aber für dich :

F: "Was macht man in WoW nach Level 80?"

Antwort : "Das wofür US-Grinder bekannt sind. Instanzen grinden, Mats farmen und Daily Quests"


----------



## demoscha (28. September 2009)

das mit dem grinden kann gar nicht schlimmer sein als in wow. denn in letzter zeit ist das ja auch nen grinder geworden. bei wow ist das nur in quests verpackt. und da alle alleine spielen bis 80.....
aber mal erlich, außer das man nach dem questziel guckt wird doch im questlog auch nichts gelesen. und wenn ich immer wieder quests bekomme wie:  kill 10 mobs, kill noch 20 andere, sammel von mob A 20 keineahnungwas. is das nicht auch grinden? und die 3 quests, wo ich nen paket von a nach b bringen soll, reißen es in wow auch nicht raus.
so sind halt onlinerollenspiele.
wenn im neuen star wars mmo ne komplette sprachausgabe für alle quests vorhanden ist und meine handlungen tatsächlich auswirkungen auf dei quests haben, dann wird online rollenspiele spielen ähnlich atmosphäre haben wie offline.

was ich gerne wissen würde ist: gibt es zwischendurch auch mal ne paar viedeosequenzen wie bei gw? das fand ich immer sehr schön!

mfg akim


----------



## Mikehoof (28. September 2009)

Ist ein MMO überhaupt das richtige Genre für Spieler die nicht gerne grinden? Selbst bei WoW (Classic) habe ich stundenlang gewisse Spots gegrindet. Das Spiel ist eine Woche draußen, viele Leute um die 30 bemerken das es nun langsamer geht mit dem lvl up aber mal ehrlich wie schnell wollt ihr denn 50 werden?
Questen ist doch einfach ein wenig schicker verpacktes grinden mit zusätzlichen Laufwegen.



> was ich gerne wissen würde ist: gibt es zwischendurch auch mal ne paar viedeosequenzen wie bei gw? das fand ich immer sehr schön!



Ja davon gibt es etliche :-)


----------



## demoscha (28. September 2009)

na super!
das macht schon ne menge aus und schaft  auch ne ecke atmosphäre


----------



## Skyler93 (28. September 2009)

Finde das einfach Perfekt das man langsam lvlt, dan kommen (sagen wir mal WoW) nicht solche leute mit solchen noskill-.- ach will mich nicht darüber aufregen ihr wisst schon was ich meine^^
Somit werden die Spieler gleichmal "geskillt" und können dann auch mit ihren charakter spielen wenn sie 50 Sind


----------



## Akavir (28. September 2009)

Ich finds gut das in Aion das lvln länger dauert, denn so kommen nur die Leute auf 50 und ins Endgame die auch wirklich Bock drauf haben.


----------



## kicks (28. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Finde das einfach Perfekt das man langsam lvlt, dan kommen (sagen wir mal WoW) nicht solche leute mit solchen noskill-.- ach will mich nicht darüber aufregen ihr wisst schon was ich meine^^
> Somit werden die Spieler gleichmal "geskillt" und können dann auch mit ihren charakter spielen wenn sie 50 Sind




Stupides Mob-Fliessband-hauen erfordert ja auch so viel Skill..


----------



## Skyler93 (28. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Stupides Mob-Fliessband-hauen erfordert ja auch so viel Skill..



nöö aber die lernen ihre attacken, und gibt auch instanzen, und die eliten musste auch in Grp machen für die Story Qs, die muss man ja machen


----------



## BalianTorres (28. September 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Zu vergleichen wäre das wirklich mit einem verwöhnten Kind. Wenn man als Einzelking aufwächst und ständig verhätschelt wird, jeden Tag Süßigkeiten, das Essen wird serviert, Taschengeld gibts so viel man braucht, und dem Kind auch sonst jeder Wunsch von den Augen abgelesen. Da ist jetzt schon Stress vorprogrammiert, wenn dieses Kind dann beispielsweise von einer bürgerlichen Familie adoptiert würde, wo es auf einmal beim Abwasch und Kochen helfen muss, es aus Kostengründen nur einmal die Woche Süßigkeiten gibt, und auch das Taschengeld auf einmal begrenzt ist.



Bei dir sind also alle verwöhnten Kinder = Einzelkinder? Dein Beitrag fing ja ziemlich gut an, aber wenn ich dann so einen Müll lese, eine absolute Frechheit. Vielleicht solltest du deine Weltanschauung diesbezüglich nochmal überdenken oder einfach mal an die frische Luft gehen, damit wieder ein wenig Sauerstoff ans Hirn kommt.


----------



## Oceanus (28. September 2009)

> nöö aber die lernen ihre attacken, und gibt auch instanzen, und die eliten musste auch in Grp machen für die Story Qs, die muss man ja machen



Und das tut man beim Questen nicht?

Styles/Attacken lernen woohoo einmal Tooltip lesen 2 mal anwenden, was willst da noch lernen.


----------



## goa4all (28. September 2009)

auch wenn man die Spiele nicht vergleichen sollte, muss ich es hier dennoch tun:

als ehemaliger DaoC-Spieler fragte ich mich als WoW erschien: "Quests lösen? Und dafür mehr Erfahrung bekommen als beim Mob / Spieler umhaun?" - komischerweise kannte ich den Befgriff "grinden" garnicht, und hab wohl trotzdem genau auf diese Art meine acht 50ger Chars in DaoC hochgespielt...

Was ich damit sagen will: ich denke grinden ist zu negativ bewertet. Es fördert das Gruppenspiel und öffnet auch ein wenig den Horizont für das Können der anderen Klassen - vor allem im Zusammenspiel. Ich seh dass als gutes Übungsfeld für die späteren PvPvE-Kämpfe.

Aber back to topic: werden ab lv.25 weiterhin (wie auch bereits vor lv.25) ein paar schöne Spots nach Erfahrung abgrasen.


----------



## Shainara (28. September 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Ich poste mal hier, was ich auch in dem anderen Grind-Thread gepostet hab.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Dies ist KEIN WoW-Flame-Post, sondern eine kritische Analyse der Situation.
> ...




Das ist Deine Meinung, die sicher anhand von hinkenden Beispielen sogar recht plausibel klingt für einige hier. Soll man jetzt, um nicht als verwöhntes Gör zu zählen, schlechte Spiele kaufen und bewusst auf Inhalte verzichten ? Hier gehts nicht darum, mich verwöhnen zu lassen, hier geht es um eine geschäftliche Situation, wo ich für ein Vollpreisprodukt Geld ausgeben soll/will/kann. Da muss ich bezahlen und krieg nix in den Ar... gesteckt. Dafür gehe ich arbeiten !
Wenn fehlende Inhalte damit weggeredet werden sollen, dass man verweichlicht ist, gehts am Thema vorbei. Das mag Deine Meinung sein, aber hier zu verallgemeinern und von 1. und 2. Generation zu sprechen ist doch etwas weit gegriffen. 

Wenn Du meinst, man sollte aus Gründen der beschränkten Mittel der Anbieter ein wenig Toleranz zeigen und nicht das Silbertablett erwarten gebe ich Dir grundsätzlich erstmal Recht. Dafür würde ich als Kausalität aber dann auch erwarten, dass der Anbieter sein Produkt günstiger anbietet, als das wo ich n Silbertablett inklusive habe. Wobei hier auch die Frage im Raum steht, ob NC tatsächlich weniger Mittel hatte als zB Blizzard zu Wow Release. Andersrum ausgedrückt.. Ich würde mir auch keinen Skoda kaufen, der genauso teuer ist wie n Porsche, nur weil die nicht so viel Geld haben. (Ich weiss, ist inzwischen ein Laden...)

Und zum Thema Aion und grinden. Ich bin jetzt LvL 6 und ich glaube, ich habe jegliche XP durch ansabblen und grinden verdient. Bisher sind ALLE Quests einfache "töte/gib ab" Aufgaben. Sicher ist es in den meisten anderen MMOs ähnlich, weshalb sich hier auch langsam eine gewisse Resistenz und Langeweile entwickelt. Insofern warte ich mal einfach ab, inwieweit sich das Teil hier von anderen Spielen abhebt und ob es einen Content gibt, der mit dem des Platzhirschen mithalten kann. Würd mich übrigens mal interessieren, was Du mit komplettverweichlichung bei Wow meinst ? 

Vielleicht kaufst Du Dir die Fishermens auch, weil der Werbespruch so geil ist, obwohl Dir die Teile nicht schmecken ? ;-) 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will Dich hier nicht angreifen, aber wenn Du auch selber schon die 1 + 2 Generation beschreibst, dann sollte doch egal aus welcher Generation man nun kommt, in der 3. Generation alles perfekt sein und nicht ein Kreislauf wo auf die 2. Generation wieder die 1. folgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerAl81 (28. September 2009)

Also ich habe meinen Kleriker gerade auf 22 1/2 gebracht und war schon
etwas genervt von dem Questangebot.

Dazu muss man sagen ich gehöre zu angesprochener Generation 1!
Bin mit WoW aufgewachsen und habe es ehrlich sehr gerne gespielt....damals
aber es stimmt schon. Man wird wunderbar durch das Spiel geführt
und "muss nicht" mit anderen Leuten Zeit verbringen, weil man ohne Probs auch alleine
60, 70 und 80 wurde.

Ich muss sagen, dass Aion da eine gute Variante bietet sich Leute zu suchen, um schneller
und erfolgreicher voran zu kommen aber für Leute wie mich, die viele Verpflichtungen
haben (Arbeit und was sonst noch dazu kommt), kann es schon nervig sein,
wenn dann der Spielfluss in gewissem Maß von stupidem Mob-Prügeln abhängt.
Wär ich aktiver im sozialen online-Netz würde ich mich aber freuen mehr auf andere
angeiwesen zu sein aber allein das Suchen, nach leuten, um dann endlich gescheit voran zu kommen
sollte kein Zwang sein, um im MMO Spaß zu haben. 

Ich denke auch aktuell ist dieses Spiel "mehr" ein Grinder als ausgwogen.

2. Problem für WoW-Verwöhnte wie mich. WoW war vielleicht vond er Fläche her nicht viel
Größer aber abwechslungreicher (wie auch WAR), da man seinen Twink in Gebieten hoch ziehen
konnte, die man mit dem Main noch nie gesehen hatte, da es mehr verschiedene Orte
und eben dadurch auch Quests gab.

Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich "genau das gleiche" mit meinem ersten Twink noch mal machen
muss überkommt mich nicht gerade ein Glücksgefühl.

Endwertung für mich: Gutes MMO (auch weils neu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber es fehlen mir Dinge wie:
wirklcihe LOW-Lvl-Instanzen, mehr abwechslungsreiche Quests und der dritte Punkt ist
etwas albern, da das Spiel so wohl nicht gedacht ist.: Ich finde meinen Kleriker sehr Schwach im Angriff.
Der einzige, der wohl noch weniger Dmg macht ist der Templer und genau das ist das Schlimmste für mich,
wenn ich daran denke vielleicht 30 - 40 % des Spiels nur zu grinden.

Hab im Vergleich einen Mage angefangen und man........ der geht vielleicht ab. in 2 Stunden bis Lvl 10.
Mit dem Kleriker hab ich dicke 3 Stunden gebraucht.

Aber es geht weiter. Wir sehen uns auf 50!!!!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (28. September 2009)

ei8th hat völlig recht. Ich denke wer nicht ein klassischer MMORPGler ist, also jemand der schon VOR wow dieses Genre mochte, und nicht erst mit dem anfänger-mmo wow dazugestoßen ist, kann das sowieso nicht nachvollziehen. In Asherons Call 2 gab es damals in etwa 30 Quests im ganzen Spiel, die ließen sich zwar beliebig oft wiederholen, manche auch nur einmal pro Woche, und das wohlgemerkt in einem MMO das KEIN Levelcap hatte. Wer sich über grinden aufregt der bleibt besser in seinem Kindergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (28. September 2009)

DerAl81 schrieb:


> Hab im Vergleich einen Mage angefangen und man........ der geht vielleicht ab. in 2 Stunden bis Lvl 10.
> Mit dem Kleriker hab ich dicke 3 Stunden gebraucht.
> 
> Aber es geht weiter. Wir sehen uns auf 50!!!!




Jo, dafür sind die Mages taktisch weniger anspruchsvoll und in Gruppen einfacher zu spielen - mal nen Root/Stun aber sonst nur Damage machen, das wars dann aber auch schon. Du wirst sehen, das Du mit einem Kleriker oder Templer das Gruppenspiel deutlich spannender erlebst. Da lohnt es sich doch, das sie langwieriger zu leveln sind.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Wer sich über grinden aufregt der bleibt besser in seinem Kindergarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer diese Seitenhiebe...
Wenn es darum geht, was anspruchsvoller ist, würde ich glatt behaupten, das Grinden das simpelste ist, was man zum Leveln machen kann.
Es sist eben einfach strohdummes Mob-Klopfen, da sind Quests jeglicher Art einfach die schönere Alternative. Wobei ich dem grinden an und für sich nicht abgeneigt bin, wenn es sich im Rahmen hält.

Mal ne Frage: gibt es im PvP auch XP? Oder nur Abyss Punkte?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (28. September 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan einfach 2 unterschiedliche Arten von MMO Spielern.
> 
> Generation 1, die mit post-launch WoW aufgewachsen sind. Quests so weit das Auge reicht, Level bekommt man nachgeworfen, und selbst der Grind (z.B. Fraktionen, Daily Quests) ist so geschickt verpackt, dass er nicht als solcher wahrgenommen wird.
> 
> Und Generation 2, die schon vor WoW MMOs gespielt hat, oder über ein ganz anderes MMO zu Aion kam. Die sinds gewohnt, dass nicht alles perfekt, einfach und auf dem Silbertablett angereicht wird. Diese Generation erinnert sich noch an Spiele, in denen es, bis auf eine Hand voll, keine Quests gab.




Es gibt auch durchaus noch die Generation die die zwar mit WoW aufgewachsen ist, der es aber nichts ausmacht wenn es etwas schwerer ist und länger dauert. Ich bin zum Beispiel der Typ, der dem "Endgame" von WoW nie viel abgewinnen konnte und nichts dagegen gehabt hätte, wenn das spiel noch 40 Level mehr gehabt hätte.

Aber: Ich möchte Content für diese Level. Handlung. Quests sind Handlung, wenn auch oft genug nur als Feigenblatt fürs Monster-Metzeln. Was hinterher im Gedächtnis bleibt, ist nicht, dass ich 30 Tiger getötet habe, sondern dass ich Hemet Nesingwary meine Jagdkünste unter Beweis gestellt habe. Umso größer ist dann die Wiedersehensfreude in der Scherbenwelt.

Ich sehe nicht, dass ich mich einfach in den Urwald stelle und stundenlang Raubkatzen kloppe, bis mein Erfahrungsbalken voll ist. Das macht weder Sinn aus Perspektive meines Charakters noch aus meiner als Spieler. Genug andere Spiele haben inzwischen vorgemacht, dass es komplett ohne Grinden geht also braucht keiner sagen es sei nicht anders möglich.


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Ameely schrieb:


> meine fresse du hast wohl nicht die berichte gelesen oder? in asien muss man grinden und in den EU markt haben die mehr questst gemacht.
> ihr habt wohl ein neues wort asiagrinder!



Nein, die Qeusts sind gleich, egal wo, das einzig etwas angepasste, sind Qeusttexte etc, die sind bei uns mehr ausgeschmückt, aber das komplette Gameplay, dazu gehört auch das lvln, ist exakt das selbe, die Asiaten haben nicht eine Qeust weniger, und nicht eine mehr.

PS: An Lari, wie gefällts dir bisher? Spielst ja auch auf Krombacher Elyos.


----------



## Lillyan (28. September 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ich möchte Content für diese Level. Handlung. Quests sind Handlung, wenn auch oft genug nur als Feigenblatt fürs Monster-Metzeln. Was hinterher im Gedächtnis bleibt, ist nicht, dass ich 30 Tiger getötet habe, sondern dass ich Hemet Nesingwary meine Jagdkünste unter Beweis gestellt habe. Umso größer ist dann die Wiedersehensfreude in der Scherbenwelt.


Danke, besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können. Ich komme halt eher aus der RP-Ecke als aus der der Grinder und selbst wenn es nur kleine durch NPCs erzählte Geschichten sind sind sie mir dennoch wichtig und es finden sich ja auch einige sehr schöne Questreihen in der MMO-Welt. Es ist nicht so als hätte ich nicht schon Grinder gespielt (Ragnarok z.B.), aber mich persönlich kann eben nur ein Spiel fesseln, dass du Quests Geschichten erzählt. Warum ich deswegen "zurück in den Kindergarten" sollte ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel...


----------



## Lari (28. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> PS: An Lari, wie gefällts dir bisher? Spielst ja auch auf Krombacher Elyos.


Bisher ist es ganz in Ordnung. Das Gruppenspiel geht jetzt mit Level 17 los. Die Gruppen sind aber bisher so lala gewesen, ich denke da werde ich erst eine größere Gilde suchen müssen. Das Crafting gefällt mir recht gut, auch wenn es recht zeitraubend ist.
Weiß ja nicht, ob du eine Gilde hast, und ob sie etwas größer ist (momentan bei mir 15 Mitglieder in unterschiedlichen Leveln :-/ ). Kannst ja mal eine PM schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen:
Als im Abyss eine Schlacht startete (Systemmeldung Burgen XY können angegriffen werden) merkte ich deutlich, dass der Server-Lag zunahm. Im akzeptablen Rahmen, aber dafür, dass kaum Spieler wirklich dort unterwegs sind kein gutes Zeichen. Hoffen wir es endet nicht wie WAR und es war Zufall.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Danke, besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können. Ich komme halt eher aus der RP-Ecke als aus der der Grinder und selbst wenn es nur kleine durch NPCs erzählte Geschichten sind sind sie mir dennoch wichtig und es finden sich ja auch einige sehr schöne Questreihen in der MMO-Welt. Es ist nicht so als hätte ich nicht schon Grinder gespielt (Ragnarok z.B.), aber mich persönlich kann eben nur ein Spiel fesseln, dass du Quests Geschichten erzählt. Warum ich deswegen "zurück in den Kindergarten" sollte ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel...



du hast 2 möglichkeiten

1. variante du spielst ein spiel, in der du andauern geschichte hast, die allerdings nicht sonderlich toll ist.

2. variante du spielst ein spiel, das ein epische story hat, daneben aber auch gegrinde.

das gleiche bei filmen

1.  variante einen langweiligen 0 8 15 streifen, der zwar story hat, aber unglaublich vorherzusehen ist

2. oder ein brutalen film von quentin tarantino, der eine geniale story hat, und drum herum eben etwas brutaler?

1. variante spiel und film / wow und gzsz, oder sonstigen mist

2. variante spiel und film/ Aion und Pulp Fiction


----------



## SARodiRIEL (28. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum ich deswegen "zurück in den Kindergarten" sollte ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel...



Der Kindergarten bezieht sich nicht auf den schwierigkeitsgrad eines Spiels, sondern darauf das sich heutige MMO-Spieler wohl einfach nicht mehr selbst beschäftigen können. Alles muss vorgekaut werden, man verlangt eine permanente Führung (Anm: wie in einem Kindergarten eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Daher auch dieser Kult um "Instanzen", diese haben einen Anfang und ein Ende und klar definierte Ziele; also einfach Kopf-aus und durchgrasen. Wir hatten damals als WoW auf den Markt kommen sollte schon prophezeit das WoW eine andere, für uns RPler ungewohnte Spielerschaft anziehen würde. Dem war dann auch so. Wir haben damals also schon (zu Recht) behauptet WoW ist ein Spiel das sich vornehmlich an, ich will nicht sagen Kinder-sagen wir einfach "verwöhnte" Spieler richtet. Als vergleich: das war so wie die WoWler von heute über Playmobil World lästern.

Ich will damit sagen: Niemand zwingt euch Aion, also ein etwas klassischeres MMORPG zu spielen. Die Server sind auch ohne Flamer proppe-voll...


----------



## Metalphreek (28. September 2009)

> 1. variante du spielst ein spiel, in der du andauern geschichte hast, die allerdings nicht sonderlich toll ist.



WoW bzw. Warcraft hat eine nicht so tolle Story? Warcraft ist einer der tollsten und epischten Storys ever oO


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

echt? so toll das sie sich für die vermischen von blutelfen und dranei damals entschuldigt haben? 

sooo toll das plötzlich raumschiffe auftauchen? sooo toll das man sich plötzlich in einem sciece fiction setting findet(burning crusade 1. gebiet)

soo toll das die neutralen goblins plötzlich zu horde wechseln. 

blizz biegt sich die sachen hin wie sie wollen. nur wissen das wenige spieler, die die bücher kennen. frag die mal wie die story ist. das einzige was die hält, sind ihre ingame freunde.

soviel zu deiner tollen story


----------



## Metalphreek (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> echt? so toll das sie sich für die vermischen von blutelfen und dranei damals entschuldigt haben?
> 
> sooo toll das plötzlich raumschiffe auftauchen? sooo toll das man sich plötzlich in einem sciece fiction setting findet(burning crusade 1. gebiet)
> 
> ...


Wieso vermischen? oO

Es ist eine Fantasy Welt, ergo können auch Raumschiffe erscheinen. Immerhin kommen die Orcs auch von einer anderen Welt und nicht von Azeroth.


Neutrale Goblins? Hast du dir überhaupt alles durchglesen? Es sind die Goblins von Ke'Zhar (oder wie man es schreibt) diese haben rein GAR NICHTS mit den neutralen Goblins zu tun (außer vielleicht das Aussehen)


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> WoW bzw. Warcraft hat eine nicht so tolle Story? Warcraft ist einer der tollsten und epischten Storys ever oO



Naja, großteils von Warhammer geklaut, bzw angepasst weil Blizzard bei der Entwicklung von Warcraft, die Lizenz von GW entzogen wurde. Klar haben sie Geschichte geändert und vieles angepasst, oder neu hinzugefügt, aber die Grundstory ist gemopst (was die Story jedoch nicht schlecht macht, ich finde sie recht gut, aber mein Fall ist sie nicht).

Ansonsten hat Raandy Recht, sie biegen sich alles zurrecht, zb. Nachtelfenmagier...Jedoch muss ich auch sagen, mir ist ein gutes Spiel wichtiger als eine komplett "richtige" Story.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (28. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Der Kindergarten bezieht sich nicht auf den schwierigkeitsgrad eines Spiels, sondern darauf das sich heutige MMO-Spieler wohl einfach nicht mehr selbst beschäftigen können. Alles muss vorgekaut werden, man verlangt eine permanente Führung (Anm: wie in einem Kindergarten eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich finde, wer einen Theme-Park baut, soll ihn auch mit Attraktionen füllen. In einer Sandbox ist das was anderes, aber Aion ist sicher keine Sandbox. Wenn der Spielverlauf schon so linear ist und Leveln die Hauptbeschäftigung, dann möchte ich da auch so viel wie möglich geboten kriegen.


----------



## gorbszn (28. September 2009)

manche haben hier schon wieder die rosarote aion-brille auf. 

Fakt ist: Grinden kann man in jedem MMO, in dem es Mobs gibt die pro Kill Erfahrungspunkte geben. Das is keine Designleistung.

Fehlende Quests sind fehlender Content ganz einfach.

und wie peinlich hier manche von "früher" schreiben und sich als alte garde sehen: ihr hört euch an wie ein opa der vom krieg erzählt. wie erfindungsreich die menschen werden wenn es darum geht irgendwelche abstrusen theorien über verschiedene arten von spielern machen. hauptsache man gehört später zur cooleren gruppe. ignoranz, pure ignoranz


----------



## Randor2 (28. September 2009)

Es gibt bis jetzt (~lvl30) doch wahrlich genug Quests um !kein! einziges mal grinden zu müssen wenn man nicht will.
Nur dadurch dass es ab dem lvl 20 Gebiet/Gebieten eben nicht mehr so linear aufgebaut ist stolpert man auch nicht über jeden Questgeber.

Aber finden müsst ihr sie schon selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2009)

Questen ist doch voll das Unding, mal abgesehen von der Tatsache das es keinen Unterschied macht ob ich nun Quests abfarme (ich lese keine Questlogs, das hab ich schon zu Classic Zeiten bei WoW auch ohne entsprechende nicht Addons gemacht, die Questtexte waren alle nach dem selbem Shema aufgebaut und es stellte garkein Problem dar die entsprechenden Informationen innerhalb von 2 Sekunden herauszulesen) oder Mobs im Akkord umklatsche, mit dem einzigen Unterschied das es für mich mehr Sinn macht das mein Charakter stärker wird wenn er ebenbürtige Gegnern besiegt als vom Erledigen stupider Hausmeisteraufgaben.


----------



## Maximolider (28. September 2009)

hiho.
ich möchte hier nicht die aion-com flamen oder das spiel schlecht machen,mir geht es in diesem forum in erster linie um infos,da ich mir auch überlege aion an zu spielen,aber was einige hier zu den quests im allgemeinen schreiben kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
reden wir nicht über alter garde und früher,ich habe vor fast 25 jahren mit dsa (ein pen und paper,für alle,die nicht ganz so früh angefangen haben..:-)
begonnen,das nur am rande.
mir sind quests und eine ordentliche story sehr wichtig,da sie auch einfach dazu gehören,wenn man sich wirklich in eine fantasywelt einleben möchte,gerade,um das nicht ganz unwichtige feeling beim spielen zu erzeugen.grinden gehört wohl bei allen mmos dazu,aber genung story ist ebenso wichtig.
die vergleiche mit dem kindergarten und das einige spiele da viel besser/schwerer sind hinken ziemlich,die mit den filmen genau so,es geht auch beides.
das hier gegen wow geflamt wird ist auch klar,ich bin mir nahezu sicher,das kein aionspieler es jemans zuvor gespielt hat.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so macht sich die aion-com einfach keine freunde und kann durchaus den ein oder anderen geneigten spieler abschrecken,was so sicher nicht gewollt sein kann,da aion um gut zu laufen auch in europa einen ausreichend großen spielerstamm braucht.
und nein,im kindergarten nimmt man mich einfach nichtmehr,alles schon versucht.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Aion hat eine bessere, und besser erzählte Story als die meisten anderen neuen MMOs. Und Qeusts reichen, sie werden einem nicht hinterhergeschmissen, aber es sind auch nicht zu wenig.


----------



## Synti (28. September 2009)

DerAl81 schrieb:


> 2. Problem für WoW-Verwöhnte wie mich.




ich habe auch wow von anfang an gespielt, bin mir aber nicht sicher was du unter "verwöhnt" verstehst...
meinst du die abartigen grinder-dailyquests? die causal-instanzen? elite-mobs die jeder klicker alleine umhaut?
oder das daumenkino in den bg`s ? oder meinst du die klone, die gamer also die alle gleich aussehen?
oder vielleicht bist du auch von der -pixel grafik aus wow verwöhnt?
meinst du die super-balance in der arena? 

oder bist du verwöhnt von den epics die jeder dödel für nichts tuen bekommt?


----------



## Metalphreek (28. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion hat eine bessere, und besser erzählte Story als die meisten anderen der neuen MMOs.



Brauch man für Aion denn Vorkenntnisse der Story oder erfährt man alles ingame?


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Brauch man für Aion denn Vorkenntnisse der Story oder erfährt man alles ingame?



Eigentlicht ist alles so ziemlich ingame, die Story um Aion wurde ja für Aion entwickelt, sie ist also neu, und wird im Spiel erzählt, die Videoseqeunz wie der Krieg begonnen hat wird zb mit Lvl 25 erzählt, die Anfangsgeschichte im Intro.


----------



## Maximolider (28. September 2009)

@synti

genau das meinte ich mit der anscheinend nicht ganz so netten aion-community.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die meisten die hier etwas fragen,und dann nur das böse spiel mit den 3 buchstaben(nein,nicht dsa....:-) erwähnen werden runtergemacht ohne das ein vernünftiges argument oder ein bezug zum topic gebracht wird.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Metalphreek (28. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Eigentlicht ist alles so ziemlich ingame, die Story um Aion wurde ja für Aion entwickelt, sie ist also neu, und wird im Spiel erzählt, die Videoseqeunz wie der Krieg begonnen hat wird zb mit Lvl 25 erzählt, die Anfangsgeschichte im Intro.


Das finde ich gut, weil in z. B. WoW wissen viele nicht worum es geht, was an sich sehr traurig ist.


----------



## Synti (28. September 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> @synti
> 
> genau das meinte ich mit der anscheinend nicht ganz so netten aion-community....
> 
> ...



sorry sollte nicht so rüberkommen... aber wer jahrelang wow spielte so wie du anscheinend auch, der sollte doch einfach mal das game holen 
und testen. ich sage dir: aion ist ein premium-update von wow. dann weißt du nach ein paar tagen schon, welches spiel hier "verwöhnt"


----------



## AemJaY (28. September 2009)

darum hab ich damals die Warcraft Bücher gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Aion Story mit all den kleinen Sequenzen zwischen durch ist schon geil!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (28. September 2009)

Was ist denn nun Sache?

Die einen sagen es gibt genug Quests (ob es sich lohnt die zu machen ist ne andere Geschichte), die anderen sagen man kommt um ein paar Stunden Grinden nicht herum. Diese Diskussion findet nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Foren statt. Wie ist diese Diskrepanz zu erklären? Dass einer 50% seines Levels grinden muss kann ja wohl nicht darin begründet liegen, dass er ein paar Quests übersehen hat, das müsste ja dann schon eher eine ganze Region sein...


----------



## Maximolider (28. September 2009)

ich spiele nochnicht so lange wow,eher mit pausen und hab auch hdro ausprobiert,bei dem ist die story ja nun vorbekannt,hat mir aber trotzdem nicht so gut gefallen,woran das liegt lässt sich nur schwer erklären,aber wohl daran,das es nur eine fraktion gibt.

ich denke auch,das ich mir aion einfach kaufen werde,ich versuche nur meist vorher mir ein paar infos zu holen da gerade ein vernünftiger einstieg und ein"testen" eines neuen mmos eine sehr zeitaufwendige sache ist wenn man sich wirklich ein bild machen will,und die kann man sich vorher manchmal sparen,möchte da nur an den hype um aoc errinern das ja zu anfang beim leveln auch hervorragend aussah,dann wohl aber stark nachgelassen hat,so das ein großer teil der spieler aufgehört hat und nicht wieder kommt,sogar falls es jetzt ein topgame sein sollte,was ich nicht beurteilen kann.

seid nett zueinander,dann kommt das spiel auch weiter,was ihm zu gönnen ist,und flamt nicht gleich alle wowler,ist doch klar,das viele das vorher gespielt haben,woher sollen die leute denn kommen?eben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kann man sich vieleicht die com von hdro zum vorbild nehmen,wiegesagt,das spiel gefällt mir nicht,aber selbst auf buffed sind die meisten recht freundlich,und das will was heissen.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Synti (28. September 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> ich versuche nur meist vorher mir ein paar infos zu holen.....




da scheint aber buffed.de der falsche ort zu sein. denn wenn hier ein thread erstellt wird, wo denn der unterschied bzw. vor-und nachteile
zwischen aion und wow diskutiert werden soll, scheinen ja die moderatoren (aus welchen gründen auch immer - wahrscheinlich selbtsucht)
sollche threads ja gleich zu schließen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> da scheint aber buffed.de der falsche ort zu sein. denn wenn hier ein thread erstellt wird, wo denn der unterschied bzw. vor-und nachteile
> zwischen aion und wow diskutiert werden soll, scheinen ja die moderatoren (aus welchen gründen auch immer - wahrscheinlich selbtsucht)
> sollche threads ja gleich zu schließen..
> 
> ...



nein die werden aus dem grund geschlossen weil, die gesammte aion community kein bock mehr auf die vergleiche hat. genausowenig wie, herr der ringe online, warhammer oder sonst ein game... ständig diese vergleiche -.-

wir wissen doch was es in wow gibt...

mainstream, casual und welches spiel nich so is is böse weils zu schwer, oder zu andest ist.


----------



## Metalphreek (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> nein die werden aus dem grund geschlossen weil, die gesammte aion community kein bock mehr auf die vergleiche hat. genausowenig wie, herr der ringe online, warhammer oder sonst ein game... ständig diese vergleiche -.-
> 
> wir wissen doch was es in wow gibt...
> 
> mainstream, casual und welches spiel nich so is is böse weils zu schwer, oder zu andest ist.


Und die Spieler die sich ernsthaft informieren wollen, werden gleich wieder vergrault, echt super. Viele überlegen halt ein paar mal mehr, bevor sie sich ein neues Spiel zulegen und da möchte man nunmal gerne wissen, was an Spiel XY besser als an Spiel YZ ist. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, wenn man nett fragt?


----------



## Maximolider (28. September 2009)

eben,und das es funzt sieht man ja bei hdro,was kein vergleich der spiele sein soll....die sollen übrigens anders sein als zb. wow,sonnst könnte man ja da bleiben und nie was anderes spielen. ich persöhnlich sehe auch kein problem an einem vergleich,gerade wenn es um unterschiedliche konzepte geht.

naja,dieses problem werden wir wohl nicht so schnell lösen,aber der stete tropfen höhlt den stein.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Synti (28. September 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Und die Spieler die sich ernsthaft informieren wollen, werden gleich wieder vergrault, echt super. Viele überlegen halt ein paar mal mehr, bevor sie sich ein neues Spiel zulegen und da möchte man nunmal gerne wissen, was an Spiel XY besser als an Spiel YZ ist. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, wenn man nett fragt?




seh ich ganz genauso, die leute die keinen bock auf wow-vergleiche haben, müssen doch den thread nicht lesen.
ich finde es ganz natürlich und wenn nicht in ein forum wo dann?


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

weil x wow leute das fragen deshalb... man kann ja einfach fragen was gibts in dem spiel neues... am besten wäre natürlich sich einfach mal selbst zu erkundigen. is ja nich so das aion keine eigen seite hätte -.-

eines is ganz klar solche fragen kommen meist von wow spielern, wieso? sie haben schon immer alles fertig serviert bekommen. 

wir könnten auch bei jedem solchen thread einfach die homepage von aion zitieren, dann wären wir wieder hochnäsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (28. September 2009)

stimmt so auch aber nicht ganz,ich habe bei wow meinen ersten char ganz ohne addons auf 70 gespielt,dann bekommt man nicht sooviel seviert,so ist es nicht,nur das,was man daraus macht.wenn ich mir natürlich alle addons und levelhilfen runterlade,dann ist es wirklich sehr einfach.aber das scheint es bei aion nicht zu geben,was ich sehr positiv bewerte.


----------



## Synti (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> weil x wow leute das fragen deshalb... man kann ja einfach fragen was gibts in dem spiel neues... am besten wäre natürlich sich einfach mal selbst zu erkundigen. is ja nich so das aion keine eigen seite hätte -.-
> 
> eines is ganz klar solche fragen kommen meist von wow spielern, wieso? sie haben schon immer alles fertig serviert bekommen.
> 
> ...



ich finde aion auch besser als wow, aber es nicht ganz fair alle leute über einen kamm zu scheren..
und wow ist nun mal der branchenprimus (noch) und hier entsprechend eine referenz an der man sich messen muß oder kann.

btw. zu wow-classic wurde nichts serviert bekommen...


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Der Primus ist so ein komisches F2P MMO mit 92Millionen Spielern, wenn man an der Spielerzahl misst, und L1 und 2 sind auch gut dabei, und vom Spielspaß hier gibt es keinen "Primus" das ist nähmlich subjektiv, mir gefällt Aion bei weitem besser als WoW zu Woltk.


----------



## gorbszn (28. September 2009)

F2P ist von den Spieleranzahl nicht vergleichbar, weil es da schwierig ist genau zu sagen wieviele aktive spieler es gibt, weil jeder der sich registriert hat gezählt wird. Bei laufenden Abos ist es genauer. Aber es ist auch egal, mehr Spieler bedeutet nicht gleich besseres Spiel (subjektiv gesehen).

Wer Aion spielt sollte nur wissen worauf er sich einlässt...Ich finde das Echo in den Foren irgendwie teilweise übertrieben positiv, fast schon zweckmäßig überhyped (marketing experten nennen sowas auch kognitive dissonanz). 
Nachteile werden in Vorteile umgemünzt: "Questen macht eh keinen Spaß. Stundenlanges BrainAfk-Grinden ist viel besser." etc. 
Anstatt zu sagen: "Questen ist langweilig weil es immer nur um Töte X, Sammle Y geht. Aion hat genau die selben langweiligen Quests wie WoW aber nichmal genug um auf Max. Level zu kommen." Das ist wär die Wahrheit und nicht ironisch überspitzt formuliert: "Stundenlanges tranceartiges kloppen von monster nur um den xpbalken um ein paar centimeter zu bewegen macht total spaß und is die revolution des MMO genres" -.-


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Wer Aion spielt sollte nur wissen worauf er sich einlässt...Ich finde das Echo in den Foren irgendwie teilweise übertrieben positiv, fast schon zweckmäßig überhyped (marketing experten nennen sowas auch kognitive dissonanz).
> Nachteile werden in Vorteile umgemünzt: "Questen macht eh keinen Spaß. Stundenlanges BrainAfk-Grinden ist viel besser." etc.
> Anstatt zu sagen: "Questen ist langweilig weil es immer nur um Töte X, Sammle Y geht. Aion hat genau die selben langweiligen Quests wie WoW aber nichmal genug um auf Max. Level zu kommen." Das ist wär die Wahrheit und nicht ironisch überspitzt formuliert: "Stundenlanges tranceartiges kloppen von monster nur um den xpbalken um ein paar centimeter zu bewegen macht total spaß und is die revolution des MMO genres" -.-



Ich habe Aion schon während der Beta gespielt, und ich war mehere Jahre aktiv bei Lineage 2 dabei, ich denke das sagt allles oder? 
MIR! gefällt es, ich kann auch ne Runde grinden, sollen doch die Qeustgeber ihr Parfüm oder was auch immer selbst hohlen, ich bin doch nicht deren Bimbo, die stehen ja den ganzen Tag eh nur faul rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Im übrigen sind es genug Qeusts.


----------



## battschack (28. September 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun Sache?
> 
> Die einen sagen es gibt genug Quests (ob es sich lohnt die zu machen ist ne andere Geschichte), die anderen sagen man kommt um ein paar Stunden Grinden nicht herum. Diese Diskussion findet nicht nur hier, sondern auch in anderen Foren statt. Wie ist diese Diskrepanz zu erklären? Dass einer 50% seines Levels grinden muss kann ja wohl nicht darin begründet liegen, dass er ein paar Quests übersehen hat, das müsste ja dann schon eher eine ganze Region sein...




Ich bin jetz 21und habe nur durch quests geschafft ohne probs aber abundzu dachte ich das wird knapp weil ich nur 1-2stk Aber folge quests davon gaben teilweise 150k exp. Aber Mit grinden gehts aufjeden fall schneller wie mit quests.

PS: Need mount in Aion +Längere flugzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. September 2009)

Das kommt mit sicherheit auch auf die Klasse an!

Wer eine Schleicherklasse spielt, nur die nötigsten Mobs umhaut und sich dann
beschwert, dass er noch 70% des Levels Grinden muss ist selber schuld!

Ich empfinde es als angenehmer die Mobs im "direktem Questgebiet" auszulassen, die Quests 
durch schleichen schnell hinter mich zu bringen und mir dann einfach Mobs,welche ich leicht
umhauen kann zum restlichem Level aufstieg zu suchen, als auf dem weg zu denn 
Questzielen alles, auch unangenehme Viecher umzuhauen!


----------



## Das_T (28. September 2009)

Also ich hab persönlich nichts gegen das Grinden und mach auch fleißig die Abyss Instanz ! Und bin dadurch auch Level 27 geworden !

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich gerade auf der suche nach einem Quest Spot bin weil die quests die ich momentan hab einfach zu hoch sind für mich und zu sehr zerstreut ! 

Kann mir evtl jemand nen Tipp geben wo .....

A : Nen Spot ist wo ich mit 27 ne menge quests bekomme !

B: Gute Stellen zum Grinden sind Elite Monster sind ok ! 

Ich bin Elyos Spieler !

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus !


----------



## Norjena (28. September 2009)

Das_T schrieb:


> A : Nen Spot ist wo ich mit 27 ne menge quests bekomme !
> 
> B: Gute Stellen zum Grinden sind Elite Monster sind ok !



A: Das Lager der Goldschwingenlegion in der Wüste von Eltnen, das Flüchtlingslager, und die Hauptqeusts.

B: Die Kaidan Mine als Elitegebiet, wobei ich finde das die sich nicht sonderlich lohnt, kann aber auch sein, das meine Gruppe gestern vom Schaden nicht so dolle war.


----------



## Kritze (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja WoW verwöhnt, hab bis Level 80 rein gequestet ... und daher in Sachen Grinden recht unerfahren!

Mein momentaner Standpunkt ist ja Level 23 ... verflucht hät ich mich nicht ausgeloggt wär vielleicht noch 24 heute drin aber naja!


Das Problem was ich momentan habe ist, dass sich die Quests dem ende zuneigen bzw. ich QUests habe die schlappe 10000 EP bringen ... klar hab ich noch Kampagnen-Quests aber da ist meine Level Anforderung zu niedrig daher muss ich irgendwie EP an Land bekommen -> Grinden


im Krall gebiet (Level 18-21) konnte man gut Grinden doch gibt es was vergleichbares im Level Bereich 23+ ?

Viele waren in der Beta, haben dort Erfahrungen gesammelt wo was am besten geht, die kennen sich aus doch ich als Neuling stehe rum, suche ein Platz finde nur jede Menge andere Spieler die ebenfalls am Prügeln sind... es müsste doch ein Elite Bereich geben ab Level 23 wo man mit einer Gruppe deftig Grinden kann... kennt ihr so eine Stelle ?


----------

